# best time to fish outer banks



## lowpine (May 28, 2002)

hey fellas,

I'm working on a plan to fish the outer banks this fall and I'm looking for some advice. Of course I'd like to be there when the redfish fishing is the best and no one knows for sure when that would be, but I don't want to go to early or late if you know what I mean.

Typically, when does the redfish action get good and when does it start to taper off?



thanks,
steve


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

in the fall it's sometime in the first of Oct probably ...


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

surfchunker said:


> in the fall it's sometime in the first of Oct probably ...


Was last year not very typical? I recall reading fairly regular reports of reds through the 3rd week of October in 2009. I guess water temps dictate when they exit!?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fishhead said:


> Was last year not very typical? I recall reading fairly regular reports of reds through the 3rd week of October in 2009. I guess water temps dictate when they exit!?


They are here every year first of OCT,my favorite month....  Can be a ? as to where... Could be anywhere from Corova to Ocracoke at that time of year... Not so much water temps as (the biological time clock in their head) and bait.. Water temps have an influence,but not as much as those two factors..jmho


----------



## lowpine (May 28, 2002)

thanks fellas. I'll shoot for early Oct. If my BIL can go we'll hava a 4x4, otherwise I'll be hitting easy access spots, perhaps Avon pier?

We were down in Ocracoke for a couple of days this summer. As it wasn't a dedicated fishing trip, I only got a couple hours in, but still caught a bunch of fish. Unfortunately (or fortunately), I blew up my 10' spinner on a hook set. It was sort of old, it served me well. So now I'm in the market 

later,
steve


----------



## Mudd (Jan 10, 2004)

Never seen a redfish on the Outer Banks 

Now if you are talking Red Drum, there lots of em starting in September and runing thru December. The best time for Big Drum, well the last two world records were caught on Nov 7.


----------



## lowpine (May 28, 2002)

oh, redfish = drum... you know what I mean . Thanks for the info! Maybe I'll see some of you guys down there.

later,
steve


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

lowpine said:


> oh, redfish = drum... you know what I mean . Thanks for the info! Maybe I'll see some of you guys down there.
> 
> later,
> steve


If you're heading downthere, you might as well get yourself in the habit of calling them drum. Around OBX nobody really calls them redfish. They are either puppy drum (slot limit), red drum (for the big'uns) and some will use the term yearling drum (which is kinda in between). Hope ya have a great time & hope I can manage myself a trip around the middle or latter half of Oct. too :fishing:


----------



## lowpine (May 28, 2002)

I'm shooting for the first or third week of Oct. The second week is my daughters B-day, so I can't miss that. 

Does anyone have a recommendation of a place to rent 4x4? My bro-n-law is non-commital about the trip, he's making a run to NJ in sept and doesn't really have any days off in Oct.... so I'm planning a solo run. Normally I wouldn't splurge on a rental, but if the price isn't too out of hand I might do it... I'm turning 40, dammit.

later,
steve


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

lowpine said:


> I'm shooting for the first or third week of Oct. The second week is my daughters B-day, so I can't miss that.
> 
> Does anyone have a recommendation of a place to rent 4x4? My bro-n-law is non-commital about the trip, he's making a run to NJ in sept and doesn't really have any days off in Oct.... so I'm planning a solo run. Normally I wouldn't splurge on a rental, but if the price isn't too out of hand I might do it... I'm turning 40, dammit.
> 
> ...


 If coming onto Hatteras Island,can recomend a place in Waves that rents suzuki 4x... Not sure of number but you could call Hatteras Jack's in Rodanthe,I'm sure someone can give you that number...


----------



## lowpine (May 28, 2002)

Thanks for the names Drum, I'll check em out.

steve


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

Heard a dude say he caught a "spot tail bass" the other day(I know that's another name for them) and caught me totally off guard. I actually almost started laughing because I'd never heard anyone actually say that in these parts. I just said "Oh, a puppy drum". He didn't even know there was a slot limit. Was his 1st time fishing the OBX. Was a nice guy, so I explained the slot size and one per person actually fishing per day limits. Going down 3rd week in Oct myself with the wife for 4 days. Can't wait!:fishing:


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

Cape Point Exxon in Buxton rented trucks in the past not sure if they still do.


----------

